# Will MM enamel clear coat yellow on white finish ?



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

I have model master high gloss enamel clearcoate #2936. I have heard that clearcoats sprayed on top of white will start to yellow, has any one used this stuff on white painted models ? It is for the command module for my 1/48 apollo. I want to clear coat to protect the decals after they are put on. The surface is painted with tamiya pure white spray paint and it left a semi-gloss finish and where some small areas must have got a little more paint it is glossier. I may spray a coat of clear then decal and seal with another coat of the MM high gloss. However, i want to know if this will cause yellowing on the white as i have heard somewhere it does, in which case i will skip the MM gloss.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Why not spray it with Tamiya Clear Gloss? That stuff is excellent and to date has not yellowed for me. I have had both Testors white paint turn yellow, and also their clear finishes can turn, especially if applied thickly.

Tamiya's Clear Gloss spray is safe over their other sprays and jar paints.


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

thanks for the info. i have the testors high gloss top coat but did not know it would yellow on white and light blue. I think i will switch to mostly tamiya paints.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I dont like the "High Gloss Top Coat" which I find to be really thick and prone to yellowing (and just being sticky and slow drying). I do use the "Glosscoat" and "Dullcoat" sprays on military kits. Generally they are not white or light colored. They work fine for me. 

I like the Tamiya TS sprays. They are good quality when used properly. So far I have not had any yellowing in approx 10 years of usage.

Many people do not clear coat models that are white or light colors to prevent any possibility of yellowing.

Note: Clear coats will turn silver finishes usually into a dull grey.


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

How is the testors liquid clear top coat in the bottle ? If i used that, it would be to brush on over the decal only to seal it, i also have a bottle of future i could brush on, i just want a level protective cote on the decal.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Future brush paints very nicely and is self levelling. The clear (Model Master size) Testors jars are yellow to start with and are gloppy and thick. The clear lacquers in a tall jar are quite nice when airbrushed. I wouldn't hand paint them.

Good quality decals applied over a painted surface should not need a clear coat. I do not clear coat any of my bare metal finish aircraft models. Its not like 40 years ago when decals didnt stick and peeled off easily.


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

These decals are 27 years old from 1983 when this apollo kit was released. They look to be in excellent shape and were kept inside the instruction sheets wrapped in the tissue sheets and kept flat. I will coat them with microscale liquid decal film a few days before i use them. I looked at that bottle of clear and it IS yellow looking so future it will be. I need only a small amount to cover the decal and the edge of the model surface.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Revell decals from that time period are usually quite usable. Make sure to scan the decal sheet first just in case. That way you can print out more (any ink jet printer will do it). You shouldnt have any great problems. Im not sure you need the Microscale stuff... its kind of thick. It airbrushes better than it brush paints. A light overspray of Tamiya clear gloss will do the same thing. Just cut out around each decal closely. Actually if you do that, you really shouldnt have to recoat the decal again once its on the model.


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

I haven't taken the decal out of its protective cover yet. I want to be sure it stays on the model and is protected from handling.


----------



## auto_al (Mar 22, 2010)

anyone have experience using model master clear top coat?
Model Master 2736








since its yellow to begin with, would the clear top coat turn out the be somewhat yellowish when it cured?


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

It is yellow and it can turn more yellow (see posts above)


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

It says it's CLEAR, but it is a yellow tint, not a good idea to use it on white.


----------



## WmTodd (Feb 11, 2010)

It looks like urine for problems if you use that. :hat:


----------

